# Carlson Gracie dies



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.graciemag.com/?c=144&a=3643


.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 1, 2006)

Truly a loss.


. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 1, 2006)

Truely a great lost
:asian:


----------



## rutherford (Feb 1, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## MJS (Feb 1, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Kenpobldr (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 1, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 1, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 1, 2006)

...


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 1, 2006)

Great Loss to the entire Martial Arts World.

V/R

Rick


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 1, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 1, 2006)

.:asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 1, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 1, 2006)

Feb 1, 2006 Carlson Gracie passed away in Chicago at the age of 72. One of the most influential people in the art.
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=3921


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Feb 1, 2006)

Rip


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

There is a thread in the Hall of Remembrance honoring Mr. Gracie. 

Carlson Gracie


----------



## Marvin (Feb 1, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> There is a thread in the Hall of Remembrance honoring Mr. Gracie.


 
Oops, Moderator please combine or delete this thread


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 1, 2006)

. what a sad day


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 2, 2006)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 2, 2006)

.


----------



## green meanie (Feb 2, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 2, 2006)

A man of great faith and a huge loss to the martial arts world.  Our hearts are with you Gracie.


----------



## ace (Feb 2, 2006)

I heard yesterday that Carlson Gracie died. This is very sad news for Martial Arts,Grappling/BJJ
My sympathy goes out to the Gracie Family.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 2, 2006)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 2, 2006)

*.*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 2, 2006)

mod note 
 a couple of threads have been merged


----------



## Zepp (Feb 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Feb 4, 2006)

*.*


----------

